# Got my new Wildlife Technologies Mighty Atom 21MA-21



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well we got moved out to Arizona and the first thing I did was swing by and talk with Marc @ WildlifeCallers.com today to pickup my new Mighty Atom 21. So far I am really impressed! The sounds are unique and a lot clearer and louder than with my Foxpro FX5. I just hope I have time to call up a ton of critters with this before everyone and their brother is running around with one.

I'll post another update once I have a chance to take it out in the field this week. We're still waiting on Internet to be hooked up out here so I am posting from my phone for now.

Anyway... It seems like a winner. I'll keep y'all posted! Hope everyone is well.

Chris


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool Chris. Good luck with it. Make sure ya leave a few for Don though.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice!!1 Kill some!!! : )


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Chris,
Like B44 I like it. Impressive size and if you say it is clearer and louder than Foxpro then it's got my vote. Nice job getting it posted off your phone.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

good lookin call chris. cant wait to see how it works in the field for ya. cant wait for the pics of all the critters you get with it either.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

What part of Az Chris? And whats the range of the remote? Also about what do they run? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Still working from the phone guys so I am a little limited. Let me get this internet up and running and I'll post a real review once I have a chance to use it.

The prices and all the specs are on http://www.WildlifeCallers.com and http://www.AllPredatorCalls.com (it's the MA-21 from Wildlife Technologies) but I'll let you know what exactly I find when I take it out. Just using it inside so far though, I'm really liking it. The dogs are on alert and Nicole is threatening me so I know it's a good one.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh and I'm in the east valley of AZ.... San Tan Valley....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Still working from the phone guys so I am a little limited. Let me get this internet up and running and I'll post a real review once I have a chance to use it.
> 
> The prices and all the specs are on http://www.WildlifeCallers.com and http://www.AllPredatorCalls.com (it's the MA-21 from Wildlife Technologies) but I'll let you know what exactly I find when I take it out. Just using it inside so far though, I'm really liking it. The dogs are on alert and Nicole is threatening me so I know it's a good one.


 Heck, put it out for the neighbors like Don does. You'll be their favorite in no time. lol


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey, Don taught me. And now I am a favorite with my neighbors too. Lookin for a little credit here B44. My neighbors are something special for certain. They just love me to no end.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmmm...gives me ideas myself! Like the neighbors dog barks a lot--maybe let my ecall bark back and get his dog barking madly, or maybe put it in my bushes where the other neighbors cat comes to Sheet in my bushes no less, and make it really sheet.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Evil, go with it!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Every time I think of you guys talking about your neighbor reminds me of the mothers voice on "Big Bang Theory". Howards mother has a real loud mouth constantly yelling at him. Pretty hilarious. Hope your neighbor isn't her. lol


----------

